# مؤتمرات وندوات



## الشخيبي (10 ديسمبر 2006)

*دعوة للمشاركة في المؤتمر الأردني الدولي الثاني لهندسة وعلم المواد*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
والصلاة والسلام على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين

يسر

قسم هندسة المواد والمعادن

في

جامعة البلقاء التطبيقية
السلط - الأردن

دعوتكم للمشاركة في

المؤتمر الأردني الدولي الثاني لهندسة وعلم المواد​


سيعقد قسم هندسة المواد والمعادن في كلية الهندسة في جامعة البلقاء التطبيقية – الأردن المؤتمر الأردني الدولي الثاني لهندسة وعلم المواد في الفترة بين 4-6 أيلول(سبتمبر) 2007 الموافق 22-24 شعبان 1428. 


انطلاقا من المؤتمر الأول الذي عقد في 2005 تنوي جامعة البلقاء أن توجه فعاليات وأنشطة المؤتمر الأردني الدولي الثاني لهندسة وعلم الموادلتغطية جميع المواضيع المتعلقة بهندسة وعلم المواد والفلزات والميتاروجيا في العالم. التفاصيل على موقع المؤتمر الإلكتروني:

:

http://mse2.bau.edu.jo/


للتسجيل المبدئي والمواعيد النهائية والرسوم وأية معلومات أخرى, الرجاء زيارة الموقع الإلكتروني:

http://mse2.bau.edu.jo/


الرجاء زيارة الموقع والقيام بالتسجيل المبدئي حتى تاريخ 30 حزيران (يونيو) 2007, وهذا التسجيل المبدئي لا يعتبر ملزما للتسجيل والمشاركة النهائية ولكنها تبقيكم على اطلاع دائم بأخبار وإمكانيات المؤتمر. الرجاء تعبئة المعلومات الموجودة في الصفحة التالية:

http://mse2.bau.edu.jo/Registration/Abstract.aspx

وكتابة خلاصة باللغة العربية أو بالإنجليزية بحيث لا تتعدى 150 كلمة تقريبا. وسيبقى المجال مفتوحا لإرسال الخلاصات حتى 30 آذار (مارس) 2007.

أو بإمكانكم إرسال الخلاصات في ملف مرفق إلى:

د. أحمد الموسى
mse2 at bau.edu.jo


الأبحاث سوف تشمل المواضيع التالية:

-	المواد التي تدخل في صناعة السيارات
-	المواد الحيوية الطبية والملائمة حيويا (في جسم الإنسان) والمواد السنية
-	المواد المركبة والمواد السيراميكية والمواد النانيوية (نانوتيكنولوجي)
-	التآكل وحماية المعادن
-	المواد الكهربائية وأشباه الموصلات والموصلات فائقة التوصيل
-	تخزين الطاقة وخلايا الوقود
-	استخلاص المواد الحديدية وغير الحديدية
-	تكنولوجيا وصناعة الحديد والفولاذ
-	المواد الضوئية ومواد الطائرات
-	تصتيع المعادن والصهر والصب
-	المواد التي تدخل في صناعة المنشآت النفطية والمصافي وحفر الآبار
-	تيكنولوجيا البوليمرات والمطاط
-	المواد الذكية والمواد الحافظة لشكلها
-	هندسة السطوح


ملاحظة: الموقع باللغة الإنجليزية, وأرحب بأي استفسارات من قبلكم.

نأمل أن تشرفونا في الأردن​
م. أحمد الشخيبي
جامعة البلقاء التطبيقية
كلية الهندسة
قسم هندسة المواد والمعادن
السلط 19117 الأردن
هاتف: 0096253491111 فرعي 3206 أو 3993
فاكس: 0096253530465*


----------



## الشخيبي (10 ديسمبر 2006)

*النسخة باللغة الإنجليزية*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
والصلاة والسلام على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين​
Dear Colleagues,

CALL FOR PAPERS

You and your colleagues are cordially invited to participate in the

THE SECOND JORDANIAN INTERNATIONAL CONFERENCE OF MATERIALS SCIENCE AND ENGINEERING​ 
to be held in Jordan and organized by

Al-Balqa Applied University​ 

between 4-6 September 2007 . Please, see details at

http://mse2.bau.edu.jo/

On-line preliminary registration, deadlines, fees and other current information are available at the following web site: 

http://mse2.bau.edu.jo/

Please visit the web site and proceed with the preliminary registration until June 30, 2007, which doesn't mean automatic and obligatory final registration, but allows you being informed currently about the various news and possibilities concerning the conference. Please send a short (max. 1500 character with spaces) abstract through the website until March 31, 2007 

or 
a pdf attachment to 

Dr. Ahmad Mousa
mse2 at bau.edu.jo

The following topics will be covered during our conference:


Automotive Materials 
Biomaterials, Biocompatibility of Materials, Dental Materials. 
Composites, Ceramics and Nanotechnology 
Corrosion and Protection of Metals 
Electronic Materials, Semi conductors, Super Conductors 
Energy Storage and Fuel Cells 
Extraction of Ferrous and Non-Ferrous Metals 
Iron and Steel Technology 
Light metals and Aerospace Materials 
Manufacturing and Casting 
Materials in Petroleum, Refinery, and drilling Industries 
Plastics and rubber Technology 
Smart and Shape Memory Materials 
Surface engineering
 

Looking forward to seeing you in Amman-Jordan,

Ahmad Ashkaibi
Al Balqa Applied University 
Faculty of Engineering 
Department of Materials Science and Engineering 
Salt 19117 Jordan

Tel.: +962 5 3491111 ext. 3206
Fax:: +962 5 3530465​*


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (16 ديسمبر 2006)

كيف يمكننا المشاركة سيدي العزيز؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
المواد التي تدخل في صناعة المنشآت النفطية والمصافي وحفر الآبار؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## الشخيبي (17 ديسمبر 2006)

*أخي مجدي ....
نعني بها المواد التي تدخل في صناعة هذه المنشآت وآلات وأدوات الحفر...مثلا: المواد التي يصنع منها distillation column
أما بالنسبة لطريقة المشاركة...فبإمكانك إرسال خلاصة بحثك إلى العنوان المذكور وهو:
mse2 at bau.edu.jo
على شكل ملف مرفق

أو الدخول إلى موقع المؤتمر:
http://mse2.bau.edu.jo
والذهاب إلى صفحة:
Abstract Submission Form
وكتابة الخلاصة هناك...
وإذا عندك أي استفسارات أخرى نحن حاضرين...*


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (17 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا سيدي العزيز
لكن سؤالي
اني اريد معرفة اخر هذه الاخبار؟
مثلا اخر ما توصل له العلم من تعديل على مواصفات المعادن Astm
هل بالضرورة المشاركة ببحث ؟


----------



## الشخيبي (17 ديسمبر 2006)

*لا شك أن المؤتمر يعطي انطباعا عن توجه التكنولوجيا الجديدة وعن آخر التقنيات في الصناعة والتي تساهم هندسة المواد والمعادن في خدمتها وتطويرها..
ولكن إذا أردت أن تعرف آخر أخبار المواد والتعديلات على مواصفات المعادن فهناك العديد من الدوريات مثل Materials Performance التي تتابع هذه الأخبار...
أما المشاركة ببحث فهو غير ضروري لحضور المؤتمر..*


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (18 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا لك عالتوضيح
لا اعلم اذا كنت تعرف سيدي العزيز
اننا بمصفاة البترول نهتم بهذه الاشياء جدا
وهي لب عملنا...........
سؤال اخير وبعرف اني ثقلت عليك كثير
هل يوجد مؤسسات وشركات ابدت استعدادها للمشاركة بهذا المؤتمر؟؟
مثلا
ارامكو سابك الجمعية العلمية الملكية.....؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## الشخيبي (19 ديسمبر 2006)

*حتى الآن لم نحصل على الدعم المطلوب..ولكننا نأمل أن تكون المؤسسات الكبيرة مثل الجمعية العلمية الملكية من داعمي المؤتمر....

وتحية لك ولكل العاملين في مصفاة البترول الأردنية..*


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (19 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكور سيدي العزيز
نتمنى لكم التوفيق


----------



## وليد يوسف (5 يناير 2007)

*مؤتمر للبترول في دبي ..*

الأخوة الأعزاء ،

يعقد المؤتمر الرابع لمنابع النفط للإستكشاف وتطوير الشركات العالمية في دبي كما يلي:

4th MidEast Upstream 2007
Date: 20-21 March 2007
Venue: Jumeirah Emirates Towers, Dubai

ويشارك بالمؤتمر إضافة إلى دول الخليج العربي العديد من الدول من حول العالم ، ولمزيد من المعلومات يمكنكم زيارة الموقع التالي :

http://www.eng-forum.com/Petro21/registration.htm


----------



## wesam_ganem (9 يناير 2007)

ارجو توجيه دعوه لمصانع السيراميك في الاردن


----------



## الشخيبي (10 يناير 2007)

*سيتم توجيه دعوات خطية للمصانع قريبا بإذن الله...
شكرا للاهتمام*


----------



## وليد يوسف (8 فبراير 2007)

*مؤتمر البترول في أبو ظبي يناقش التكنولوجيات الحديثة والسوائل متعددة المراحل*

يقام في أبو أبو ظبي الأسبوع القادم مؤتمر تنظمة (Penwell) أقدم مجلة للطاقة في العالم ليناقش أحدث تكنولوجيات السوائل متعددة المراحل .. المزيد عن هذا المؤتمر في هذا الرابط:

http://www.eng-forum.com/News/Feb07/080207.htm


----------



## mizobub (17 فبراير 2007)

*مؤتمر شهرى للبترول بالقاهرة*

مؤتمر شهرى للبترول بالقاهرة 
ميعاد المؤتمر:الاربعاء 14مارس ســ 6مساءاً بفندق سيتي ستارز
وهو مفتوح لجميع العاملين بقطاع البترول, يحضره مهندسين اجانب ....
​


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (20 فبراير 2007)

مرحبا بك وشكرا لك على مشاركتك 
ولكن اين يوجد هذا الفندق اعتقد انه يوجد مول تجارى بهذا الاسم وليس فندق 
نرجوا التكرم بذكر العنوان والتفاصيل الخاصة بهذا المؤتمر الشهرى


----------



## عربي نت (21 فبراير 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## وليد يوسف (21 فبراير 2007)

عربي نت قال:


> بارك الله فيك



على الرحب والسعة متمنيا لمن يحضر المؤتمر النجاح والتوفيق ....


----------



## mizobub (22 فبراير 2007)

*تصحيح*



هانى شرف الدين قال:


> مرحبا بك وشكرا لك على مشاركتك





هانى شرف الدين قال:


> ولكن اين يوجد هذا الفندق اعتقد انه يوجد مول تجارى بهذا الاسم وليس فندق
> نرجوا التكرم بذكر العنوان والتفاصيل الخاصة بهذا المؤتمر الشهرى



المؤتمر سوف يعقد بفندق انتر كونتنينتال سيتي ستارز
لكن للاسف مش عارف مكان الفندق فين بالضبط في القاهرة ..
أعتقد انه مكان مشهور في القاهرة..
اما التفاصيل فهو مؤتمر يعقد شهريا وقبل كده كان في فندق اسمه SOFITELفي المعادي يقوم احد الخبراء الاجانب بالحديث عن آبار البترول الموجودة حاليا والتكنولوجيا الحديثة المستخدمة فيها...


----------



## omelkorah (22 فبراير 2007)

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mustafa Elsaey (28 فبراير 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## alhamdaniya (2 مارس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

شكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومات عن المؤتمر 

ممكن ملاحظه حاولت افتح الرابط للمؤتمر وكل الروابط الموجوده لكن لم تفتح عندي 
الروابط ارجوا ملاحظة الرابط او خلل عندي لم يفتح كل الروابط 
مع الشكر والتقدير


----------



## الشخيبي (6 مارس 2007)

alhamdaniya قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> شكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومات عن المؤتمر
> 
> ...



*أخي الكريم...

روابط الموقع جميعها تعمل بشكل ممتاز... حاول من حاسوب آخر...

ولك جزيل الشكر...*


----------



## حسين البرزنجي (8 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم 
اخي العزيز كما تعلم لدينا نحن في العراق مشكلة في نواحي عديدة تمنعنا من المشاركة في هذه المؤتمرات من ناحية الدخول الى الاردن ( دعوة ) ومن الناحية المادية ( السكن ) رغم حاجتنا الماسة لمواكبة التطور العلمي وخاصة التآكل وحماية المعادن و المواد التي تدخل في صناعة المنشآت النفطية والمصافي وحفر الآبار لان مجال عملنا هو القطاع النفطي


----------



## الشخيبي (8 مارس 2007)

حسينا لبرزنجي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اخي العزيز كما تعلم لدينا نحن في العراق مشكلة في نواحي عديدة تمنعنا من المشاركة في هذه المؤتمرات من ناحية الدخول الى الاردن ( دعوة ) ومن الناحية المادية ( السكن ) رغم حاجتنا الماسة لمواكبة التطور العلمي وخاصة التآكل وحماية المعادن و المواد التي تدخل في صناعة المنشآت النفطية والمصافي وحفر الآبار لان مجال عملنا هو القطاع النفطي



*أخي الكريم حسين..

الأردن تفتح أبوابها لجميع الإخوة من الدول العربية بدون استثناء... وحالما يتم ترشيح بحثك سيتم توجيه دعوة خاصة لحضور المؤتمر كمتحدث Speaker لتلقي محاضرة عن بحثك.. وبهذه الدعوة الخاصة ستتمكن من المجيء بإذن الله... 
أما بالنسبة للعقبة المادية فهي للأسف شرط للمشاركة في فعاليات المؤتمر ...

أتمنى أن تتيسر لك الأمور لتشرفنا بحضورك المؤتمر في جامعة البلقاء التطبيقية..*


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (10 مارس 2007)

سيتم وضع اى تفاصيل خاصة بالمؤتمرات والندوات المتعلقة بالقسم فى هذا الرابط​


----------



## الشخيبي (27 مارس 2007)

*مطوية المؤتمر..*

*إخوتي المهندسين...

أجدد دعوتكم جميعا للحضور والمشاركة في المؤتمر الأردني الدولي الثاني لهندسة وعلم المواد..
وإليكم مطوية المؤتمر..*












*ودمتم بخير...*


----------



## الشخيبي (21 أبريل 2007)

*نجدد لكم الدعوة إخوتي وأخواتي....
وأهلا وسهلا بكم...*


----------



## islamiccastel (12 مايو 2007)

*المؤتمر والمعرض الدولي الرابع لصناعة الغاز والبترول - انترجاز فى مصر*

*المؤتمر والمعرض الدولي الرابع لصناعة الغاز والبترول - انترجاز فى مصر*

*التاريخ : 15-17/5/2007*
*التليفون : 4051818-405191-202**الفاكس : 4033475-202**www.elf-eg.com:الموقع*
*[email protected]: البريد الألكترونى *

*وذلك بأرض المعارض بمدينة نصر *​


----------



## sham3000 (20 مايو 2007)

المراسلات​· The General Establishment of Geology & Mineral Resources
P.O. Box : 7645 Damas
Fax : 00963 011 4459450
Email: [email protected] 

· Syrian Geological Society
P.O. Box : 10527 Damas
Email: [email protected]
** المؤسسة العامة للجيولوجيا والثروة المعدنية*
*ص ب : 7645 دمشق*
*فاكس : 0096114459450*
*البريد الالكتروني : [email protected]*

** الجمعية الجيولوجية السورية*
*ص ب : 10527 دمشق*
*البريد الالكتروني : [email protected]*


----------



## tifaonline (10 يونيو 2007)

many thanks


----------



## momo-petrol (12 يونيو 2007)

مفيش موتمر في مصر قريب؟


----------



## momo-petrol (12 يونيو 2007)

خوكم محمد مختار


spe society


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (19 يونيو 2007)

Metals Processing and Manufacturing Conference MPM 2007
19-22 November, 2007
Cairo, Egypt
www.cmrdi.sci.eg/mpm07.htm
<[email protected]>
Organized by
The Central Metallurgical Research and
Development Institute (CMRDI)
Cairo, Egypt


----------



## islamiccastel (2 يوليو 2007)

هانى شرف الدين قال:


> Metals Processing and Manufacturing Conference MPM 2007
> 19-22 November, 2007
> Cairo, Egypt
> www.cmrdi.sci.eg/mpm07.htm
> ...


 
جزاك الله خيرا يا هندسة


----------



## احمد1970 (19 سبتمبر 2007)

​


----------



## mohame_ refaat (19 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا لقسم هندسة المواد والمعادن بجامعة البلقاء التطبيقية على الدعوة 
وانا طالب مش فى هندسة ولكن لى علاقة بلهندسة وذلك من خلال كليتى 
وانا من خلال دراستى وايضا من خلال الحياة العملية ثبت لى ان المواد و المعادن لة اهمية كبيرة فى حياة المهندس فأرجو المزيد من المعلومات عن هندسة المواد والمعادن حتى اتمكن من استكمال مشوارى الى ان اكون مهندس ناجح فى الستقبل


----------



## الخدفي (6 نوفمبر 2007)

مجموعة موتمرات


----------



## الخدفي (6 نوفمبر 2007)

ابحث عن موتمر للبترول في مصر او سوريا ل2008- ساعدوني بارك الله فيكم


----------



## احمدلبده (23 ديسمبر 2007)

هناك مؤتمر فى قاعة الازهر للمؤتمرات بمدينة نصر 

مشترك بين مصر والسعودية فى مجال التعدين والثروات المعدنيه

من 1-1-2008 الى 3-1-2008 

ولمن يريد الاستفسار اكثر الدعوة معلقه فى قسم البترول والتعدين - بجامعة الازهر


----------



## احمد منير عمرو (10 يناير 2008)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة*

جزاك اللة خيرا ياعم لبدة


----------



## محمد مرتضى تمام (26 يوليو 2008)

مجهود مشكور


----------



## عبد الجليل الربيعي (20 أبريل 2009)

ارجو تزويدنا بجدول المؤتمرات العلمية الخاصة بالنفط خلال عام 2009 في جميع انحاء العالم


----------



## عبد الجليل الربيعي (17 يونيو 2009)

*مؤتمر سياسات البحث العلمي واثرها في التنمية*

سيقام هذا المؤتمر في بغداد يوم الاثنين 22حزيران 2009 ولمدة ثلاث ايام في فندق المنصور من قبل وزارة التكنولوجيا العراقية


----------



## pctoday (9 سبتمبر 2009)

يارك الله فيك علي المعلومات القيمه


----------



## alshangiti (15 نوفمبر 2009)

*2010 SME Annual Meeting & Exhibit




*

SME’s Annual Meeting is the best opportunity to develop and sharpen your professional skills and knowledge. Networking with 4,000 + professionals is priceless. The SME Exhibit will feature over 450 companies exhibiting state-of-the-art products and services that you won’t want to miss.







​



​


----------



## alshangiti (15 نوفمبر 2009)

*Century of mining reserch*

Extracting of mining reserch

will be on monday 1 march 2010 phoenix - usa


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (11 ديسمبر 2009)

الملتقى والمعرض الدولي الثاني لاقتصاديات المناجم والمحاجر في العالم العربي استكشافا واستخراجا وتجهيزا و تصنيعا

23الى 25 فبراير 2010

مركز الأزهر للمؤتمرات ـ مدينة نصر ـ القاهرة​


أهداف الملتقى :
1- استعراض ما في البلاد العربية من ثروات قابلة للاستثمار.

2- مناقشة أهمية استخراج وتجهيز وتصنيع الخامات المعدنية لإعطائها القيم المضافة.

3- التنسيق والتعاون بين الشركات والجهات العاملة في مجال استخراج وتجهيز وتصنيع وتصدير خامات المناجم 

و المحاجر بالوطن العربي.

4- التعرف على المتغيرات العالمية للسوق العالمي للخامات المنجمية والمحجرية.

5- إمكانية إيجاد تجمع اقتصادي عربي في هذا المجال أسوة بالتكتلات العالمية.

محاور الملتقى :
حولوجيا اقتصادية 
هندسة مناجم 
تجهيز ومعالجة الخامات 
نظم المعلومات الجغرافية 
الاستكشاف الجيوكميائي 
الاسكشاف الجيوفيزقي 
صناعة الاسمنت ومواد البناء 
الرخام والجرانيت واحجار الزينة 
ابحاث التربة 
البعد البيئي 
دراسات الجدوى الاقتصادية 
المعادن الصناعية 
الاملاح التبخيرية 
الدراسات المعملية 
خامات الطاقة والبترول 
خامات السيراميك والزجاج 
صناعة الاسمدة 
أهداف المعرض :
الإطلاع على أحدث معدات تشغيل المحاجر والمناجم .

الإطلاع على التقنيات الحديثة لصناعة مواد البناء والخامات المحجرية.

الإطلاع على تجارب الدول العربية و الدولية في مجال الاستغلال الأمثل للخامات المحجرية ومواد البناء.

دراسة السبل الكفيلة بتنمية وحسن استغلال و تصنيع الخامات المحجرية.

التكامل الصناعي و التعديني و تشجيع التبادل التجاري بين الدول العربية.

​


المشاركون
المنظمات والهيئات الدولية والإقليمية و المحلية ومراكز البحوث و الجامعات و المؤسسات الصناعية ومراكز البحث والتطوير فى مجال علوم الارض والثروة المعدنية. 
الشركات العاملة في قطاع المناجم و المحاجر في مصر والدول العربية. 
توكيلات وشركات توريد المعدات ولوازم التشغيل. 
شركات إمدادت لوازم الإعاشة الصحراوية. 
شركات الأسمنت ومواد البناء. 
شركات السيراميك والرخام والجرانيت في مصر والدول العربية. 
شركات معدات حفر الآبار والمناجم. 
شركات المقاولات والنقل الثقيل في مصر. 
الوزارات المعنية بشئون الثروة المعدنية بمصر والوطن العربي. 
الهيئات والمؤسسات ومراكز البحوث. 
إدارات المحاجر بمحافظات جمهورية مصر العربية. 
اتحادات غرف الصناعة والتجارة المصرية والعربية. 
البنوك الاستثمارية 
شركات الشحن والتوكيلات 
شركات الطيران الخاصة (شركة ارسلان........) 
شركات الستاليت والمحمول للاتصالات الصحراوية واجهزة تحديد الاحداثيات 
شركات دراسات الجدوى والاستشارات التعدينية والبيئية 
شركات السياحة لتاجير السيارات ذات الدفع الرباعي 
مكاتب الاجهزة العلمية والمساحة (البوصلة اجهزة تحديد الاحداثيات) 
المختبرات ومعامل تحليل التربة والخامات 
شركات المباني الجاهزة الخشبية والالومنيوم والكرفانات 
النقل البحري 
تاجير المعدات التشغيلية 
شركات حفر الابار 
شركات امدادات لوازم الاعاشة الصحراوية 
شركات اطفاء الحريق 
شركات الوجبات الجاهزة توريد المواقع 
شركات الاسمنت والسيراميك والرخام والجرانيت ومواد البناء 
شركات بيع اجهزة الكشف الجيوفيزيقائي 



مكان وموعد المعرض والملتقى :
يعقد الملتقى و المعرض في جمهورية مصر العربية – القاهرة – مركز الأزهر للمؤتمرات خلال الفترة من 23ـ25/2/2010 ، وسيكون حفل الافتتاح يوم الثلاثاء 23 فبراير 2010 م الساعة العاشرة صباحا.



الموقع الالكتروني: http://www.egysau.com​


----------



## neseergolden (21 مارس 2010)

اتمنى المشاركة في هكذا مؤتمرات


----------



## neseergolden (21 مارس 2010)

*ارجو تزويدنا بجدول المؤتمرات العلمية خلال عام 2010 في جميع انحاء العالم*​


----------



## moneebhamid (15 أبريل 2010)

*Offshore Middle East Conference & Exhibition 2010*

Doha - Qatar
12-14 October 2010

http://www.offshoremiddleeast.com/index.html


----------



## moneebhamid (15 أبريل 2010)

The 7th Middle East Refining and Petrochemicals Conference & Exhibition

23 - 26 May 2010
*Bahrain*

http://www.mepetrotech.com/


----------



## moneebhamid (15 أبريل 2010)

GULF WATER & POWER FORUM

Bahrain International Exhibition Center
25 -27 April 2010
http://www.gulfwpf.com/​


----------



## abdelaliali (10 نوفمبر 2010)




----------



## abdelaliali (10 نوفمبر 2010)




----------



## حمدي النمر (16 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا


----------



## soklana (28 مايو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## احمد مندور2 (3 يونيو 2013)

*رد: مؤتمر للبترول في دبي ..*

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------

